# TC4 and t4 for sale



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

Anyone who is interested I have a TC4 and a T4 that i would like to sell off. They both are currently on a spektrum controller. I'm willing to sell off compoent parts, the t4 is a factory edition that has had very limited use, less than 2 hours, the tc4 is a factory/team combination, it has the tub from the non-factory and mostly factory parts beyond that. I just don't have time for the hobby anymore, i have a few bodies for both also and both are in excellent condition. Please let me know if you are interested in either or both. Price is negotiable.


----------

